# 10 acres hobby farm



## zasele (Feb 6, 2015)

Hi guys, I'm moving out of the country and wanted to give you guys the 1st choice to buy my perfect off grid home. I'm not posting it on this forum as a spam but am only posting it here is because I'd like to sell it to someone who would really appreciate it.

I have a beautiful 10 acres hobby farm for sale in "Lake of the Woods, MN". It has 1 huge metal pole barn about 40'x100', a grain ben/building that is 20'x100' with cover between the two buildings. Both buildings have a good cement foundation. There is also a potato in-ground building as well. You can use it as a huge root cellar or for storage (30'x60'). The pole barns do need some light work but they are built very sturdy.
The potato barn could be turned into a huge in-ground/earthen home.
http://www.preparedsociety.com/The-...round-and-Earthen-Homes-Prepared-Society.html

The house has 2 streams that run around the western and northern side of the property. In the spring, fish come in from the Lake of the Woods and spawn here. You can see the fish splashing all over some times.

These building and the house sits on high ground or on top a small hill. The soil is nice and dark.

The house has 3 bedrooms with a loft and there is 1 full size bathroom with 1 mudroom. The home has some nice new updates like hardwood laminate flooring that is beautiful. The bathroom has been redone. The house is heated by propane or wood. The water is AWESOME. It is a natural artesian spring and it flows all year long with no need for a pump (only for pressure). The water is very nice and has no odor or taste. Latterly taste like a mountain spring water flowing from the mountain to your home. It's 1600 sqft.

Only reason why I'm selling it is because I'm moving out of the state otherwise I would not sell it.

Asking $45k as is or $60K after I finish putting in new flooring in the mudroom and upstairs and a new shower and tub and new paint.
It's a beautiful place at a dead end street. Nearest neighbor is half a mile away. This is country living at it's finest or a hunting play ground. I have deer coming onto my land every day and ducks coming into my ponds all year round except winter. Grouse are in abundant here. You have public hunting land all around my property within 5-10 mins drive. I have 2 dear stands on my property.

This place has 2 chicken pins and 3 goat pins and 2 garden areas. This is the perfect place to go off grid. You won't find a better place then this if you are looking for clean water and storage galore. 
Email me with your number and I'll call you. I'm selling this place myself to save you money. Home was built sturdy and was built in the mid 1900s.
If you want to see photos, go here.

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/reo/4880343935.html

Thank you for looking and God bless.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

This needs to be posted in the "For Sale" section. NOT the general homesteading section.


----------

